# Umlaute im C++



## Dimka (20. Mai 2004)

Hi hab hier eine Aufgabe und ich soll, ein Programm so programmieren das es auch Umlaute schreibt. Weis jemand bescheid


----------



## Chri$ (20. Mai 2004)

Such unter Google nach einer ASCII Tabelle


z.B. für ein  "Ä" schreibt man (in Hexadezimal)

```
cout<< "\x8E";
```


----------



## markuslala (20. Juni 2004)

Kann man den Borland Compiler irgendwie dazu bringen Umlaute gleich durch den entsprechenden ASCII-Wert zu erstezen?


----------



## Alien (15. September 2004)

Es kann doch echt nicht angehen, dass das nur über Hex-Codes geht. Bei PHP geht das ganze mit setlocale, sprich man stellt den charset ein, also beispielsweise UTF-8. Geht das bei C++ nicht?

Ich hab da auch schon in diversen Referenzen nachgeschaut, aber die sind eigentlich alle englisch, und da steht zu umlauten halt nichts...


----------



## Beichtpfarrer (15. September 2004)

Für Konvertierung zwischen Windows-Strings und Dos gibt es zwei Funktionen (gibt natürlich noch mehr, aber um mal 2 nicht obsolete und brauchbare zu nennen):
CharToOem -> WindowsString in DosString umwandeln
OemToChar -> DosString in WindowsString umwandeln

also zb


```
char x[] = "häi, ich händle mit umlauten...";
CharToOem(x,x);
cout << x << endl;
```

Natürlich wieder nur WinAPi glaub...


----------



## Alien (15. September 2004)

Danke! Das , aber trotzdem nicht genau das was ich gesucht habe.

Ich hätte das eigentlich gerne so, dass ich in meine cout ausgabe einfach meine Umlaute eintippen kann, ohne dass ich da vorher ne String-Umwandlung machen muss...


----------



## Xodery (9. November 2006)

Hi!
wenn ich umlaute brauch, dann tipp ich den hexadezimal-code einfach ins numerische tastenfeld bei gedrückter alt-taste ein. das geht (wenn man den hexadezimal-code weiß ) schön einfach und schnell. also für ein "ä" z.b.: [Alt]+0132 .
dann wird irgend ein seltsames zeichen im quellcode angezeigt. wenn du dein prog dann kompilierst wird es als "ä" dargestellt.
falls du das meinst...

xodery


----------

